# provlhma me ta Ellhnika (tonoys, filesystems)

## MasterX

Gnwrizw oti katantaei enoxlhtiko na anoigoyme kainoyrgia posts gia ta Ellhnika, alla dokimasa o,ti vrhka sto forum kai doylepse kata to hmisy.

Exw egkatasthsei ta corefonts, kai exw kanei th metatroph sto xorg.conf file

Ean dhmioyrghsw to arxeio /etc/env.d/99greek, opoy 8etw thn tih twn LC_CTYPE kai LC_COLLATE sto "el_GR", mporw na grapsw Ellhnika, alla xwris tonoys. Apo thn allh opote trexw locale, parinw warning gia thn timh toy LC_CTYPE (den yposthrizetai) kai toy LC_ALL (den exei te8ei)

Prwth erwthsh, loipon: 1) Ti allh allagh prepei na kanw gia na vazw tonoys

Exw arketa partitions alla mono ena eidoys filesystem, reiserfs. 8elw na mporw na vlepw Ellhnika arxeia, alla to option codepage=737 H to iochart den aresoyn sto mount, kai h entolh mount den kanei to partition mount. Fysika kai exw yposthri3ei ston pyrhna gia Ellhnika.

Synepws, h deyterh moy erwthsh: 2) To reiserfs yposthrizei tis codepage kai iochart entoles? Ean oxi, yparxei tropos anagnwriseis Ellhnikwn xarakthrwn apo to filesystem?

Trith erwthsh, 3) Eixate thn tyxh na egkatasthsete to KDE 3.4? Parathrhsa oti to KDE-i18n-3.4 den exei arxeio gia ta Ellhnika! Egkatesthsa, thn 3.3.2 ekdosh aytoy toy arxeioy, alla giati to kanane ayto oi developers toy KDE?

Euxaristo

----------

## MasterX

Sto /etc/profile exw

```

export LC_ALL=C

export LANG=C

export LC_CTYPE=el_GR

export LC_COLLATE=el_G

```

otan trexw locales pernw

```

LANG=C

LC_CTYPE="C"

LC_NUMERIC="C"

LC_TIME="C"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_MONETARY="C"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LC_PAPER="C"

LC_NAME="C"

LC_ADDRESS="C"

LC_TELEPHONE="C"

LC_MEASUREMENT="C"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="C"

LC_ALL=C

```

Ola einai "C", parola ayta mporw na grapsw Ellhnika, alla xwris tonoys

otan paw na egkatasthsw ena programma, pernw to akoylo8w mynhma

```

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = (unset),

        LC_ALL = (unset),

        LC_COLLATE = "el_GR",

        LANG = (unset)

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

```

Giati to perl den einai euxarsthmeno? To LANG kai to LC_ALL locale exoyn timh, giati leei oti den exoyn?

Euxaristo

----------

## Slammer

Φιαξτε ενα αρχειο /etc/env.d/greek99 με περιεχόμενο:

```

LC_CTYPE=el_GR.UTF-8

LC_COLLATE=el_GR.UTF-8

```

Αυτό αρκει, δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα στο profile.

----------

## MasterX

 *Slammer wrote:*   

> Φιαξτε ενα αρχειο /etc/env.d/greek99 με περιεχόμενο:
> 
> ```
> 
> LC_CTYPE=el_GR.UTF-8
> ...

 

Ekana thn allagh kai twra ola einai "POSIX"

```

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

```

Mporei na ftaei to onoma toy arxeio "greek99", anti gia "99greek"

To alla3a se "99greek", etre3a env-update kai source /etc/profile, to locale edwse

```

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=

LC_CTYPE=el_GR.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE=el_GR.UTF-8

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

```

alla otan alla3a to plhktrologio, me to programma poy exei to KDE ( to alt-shift, gia to X de doyleyei) phra erwthmatika (sto terminal). Σε προγραμματα του KDE, οπως το Konqueror,  μπορω να γραψω Ελληνικα, αλλα χωρις τονους (exw thn entypwsh oti ayto symvainei epeidh egkatestha to kde-i18N gia Ellhnika).

Kati akomh, xrhsimopoihsa arial, Times, courier, fonts ta opoia exoyn Ellhnika, alla sto XMMS kai sto amarok, ta Ellhnika arxeia emfanizontai me ASCII xarakthres. Xrhsimopoiha kai Bitstream (default toy KDE, kai ta Ellhnika arxeia fainontai mia xara ston Konqueror) alla kamia tyxh.

Euxaristo

----------

## MasterX

Nomizw, 8a xrhsimopoihsw to el_GR. 

Slammer, auto  poy proteines dinei kalytera fonts (pio euanagnwsta) alla polla programmata paraponioyntai gia ta locales. Gia paradeigma to emacs, edwse to error:

```

Warning: locale not supported by C library, locale unchanged

```

----------

## ag_x

Ο αριθμός μπροστά από το αρχείο χρησιμεύει απλά για την σειρά που διαβάζονται οι μεταβλητές,όταν ξεκινά το σύστημα.

Η πρόταση του Slammer είχε σαν στόχο να διαβάζεται τελευταία η μεταβλητή που μας ενδιαφέρει (σαν έλληνες),ώστε να υπερκαλύπτει οποιαδήποτε άλλη  προηγούμενη μεταβλητή που τυχόν έχει δωθεί πιο μπροστά,για την γλώσσα.

Εγώ θα πρότεινα ακόμα μία γραμμή στις δύο του Slammer.

```
export LANG="C"
```

Και προαιρετικά την 

```
export LC_MESSAGES="el_GR"
```

εάν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται να διαβάζει το output των εντολών-προγραμμάτων που υποστηρίζονται,πχ την tar,wget,gcc,procmail,fetchmail  κτλ

ή κάποια μενού όπως του mutt email client για παράδειγμα.

Το unicode ακόμα δεν υποστηρίζεται πλήρως ή τέλως πάντων θέλει  προσπάθεια να κάνεις τα διάφορα προγράμματα να δουλέψουν σωστά,και συν τοις άλλοις υπάρχει το γνωστό πρόβλημα των email που είτε στέλνεις,είτε παίρνεις κτλ.

Καταντά κουραστικό να εξηγείς στον άλλο να ρυθμίσει το πρόγραμμά του να διαβάζει unicode.

----------

## MasterX

Οχι δε δουλευει. Οπως βλεπετε Ελληνικα μπορω να γραψω, τονους δεν μπορω να βαλλω.

Συμφωνω, οτι καταντα κουραστικο να ρωταμε αυτους που ξερουν, αλλα οταν ακολουθουμε τις οδηγιες και δε δουλευει τι πρεπει να κανουμε;

----------

## ag_x

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Οχι δε δουλευει. Οπως βλεπετε Ελληνικα μπορω να γραψω, τονους δεν μπορω να βαλλω.

 

Παράξενο.

Μπορείς να δώσεις το output του locale;

Και το locale -a;

Ποιό είναι το login shell σου;Αν δουλεύεις σε zsh,πιθανόν να μην διαβάζει τις μεταβλητές.

Το αρχείο 99greek,δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό.Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει,είναι κατά την εκκίνηση του συστήματος οι τιμές των μεταβλητών να πάρουν τις ακόλουθες τιμές.

```
LANG=C

LC_CTYPE=el_GR

LC_COLLATE=el_GR

LC_ALL=
```

Αυτό επιχάνεται είτε με το αρχείο 99greek,είτε εάν πχ τις βάλουμε σε κάποιο αρχείο που διαβάζει το Login shell.

To bash πχ διαβάζει πρώτα το /etc/profile και μετά το ~/.bash_profile.

To zsh  όταν είναι login shell διαβάζει πρώτα το αρχείο  /etc/zprofile και αν δεν υπάρχει θα διαβάσει το ~/.zprofile.

Βέβαια οι μεταβλητές μπορούν να μπουν σε οποιοδήποτε αρχείο και μετά να το κάνουμε source.

To gentoo στον τομέα των μεταβλητών περιβάλλοντος,κάνει source όλες τις μεταβλητές που βρίσκονται στο 

/etc/env.d/ 

Κια για αυτό πολύ λογικά ο Slammer πρότεινε αυτό το αρχείο.

Αν όμως τρέχεις zsh δεν θα τις διαβάσει.

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Συμφωνω, οτι καταντα κουραστικο να ρωταμε αυτους που ξερουν, αλλα οταν ακολουθουμε τις οδηγιες και δε δουλευει τι πρεπει να κανουμε;

 

Δεν αναφερόμουνα σε σένα ούτε σε οποιονδήποτε που κάνει μια ερώτηση σε αυτό το φόρουμ.

Το λεγα για τους χρήστες windows κυρίως,που όταν λαμβάνουν κάποιο email σε utf8 (unicode),το γυρίζουν πίσω με την δικαιολογία ότι δεν διαβάζεται.

Αναφερόμουνα στο unicode (utf8) γενικότερα που ναι μεν είναι αδιαμφισβήτητα πιο λογικό και θα επικρατήσει στο μέλλον,αλλά προς το παρόν δεν έχει οριμάσει η χρήση του και δεν δουλεύεται ευρέως από τους έλληνες.Πάντα πάμε κανά δυο-τρία χρόνια πιο πίσω από τους άλλους.Το unicode δεν είναι εξαίρεση στον κανόνα.

----------

## MasterX

 *ag_x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Μπορείς να δώσεις το output του locale;
> 
> 

 

```

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=C

LC_CTYPE=el_GR.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC="C"

LC_TIME="C"

LC_COLLATE=el_GR.UTF-8

LC_MONETARY="C"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LC_PAPER="C"

LC_NAME="C"

LC_ADDRESS="C"

LC_TELEPHONE="C"

LC_MEASUREMENT="C"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="C"

LC_ALL=

```

 *ag_x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Και το locale -a;
> 
> 

 

```

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE@euro

en_HK

en_PH

en_US

en_US.utf8

es_MX

fa_IR

fr_FR

fr_FR@euro

it_IT

ja_JP

ja_JP.eucjp

ja_JP.utf8

```

OK, auto einai endiaferon. H entolh "locale -a" edei3e poio einai to provlhma. Sto /etc/locales.build exw

```

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

de_DE/ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro/ISO-8859-15

```

Mhpws prepei sto parapanw arxeio na vallw to el_GR.UTF-8? Alla ta ja_JP, ta it_IT kai ta fr_FR giati yparxoyn?

----------

## ag_x

Προσπάθησε να εγκαταστήσεις τα απαραίτητα locales.

Δοκίμασε σαν root.

```
localedef -c -i el_GR -f ISO-8859-7 el_GR.ISO-8859-7

localedef -c -i el_GR -f UTF-8 el_GR.UTF-8 
```

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για την δεύτερη εντολή ας με διορθώσει κάποιος.

----------

## MasterX

 *ag_x wrote:*   

> Προσπάθησε να εγκαταστήσεις τα απαραίτητα locales.
> 
> Δοκίμασε σαν root.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Συμφωνα με το επομενο llink http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml

δε χρειαζεται το  "-c". Τωρα οταν τρεχω locale δεν παραπονιεται για την τιμη που εχει το LC_CTYPE και  LC_COLLATE, αλλα εξακολουθω να μην μπορω να βαλλω τονους.

Για να βεβαιωθω οτι δεν κανω καμια χαζομαρα, οι τονοι μπαινουν με ";" και το φωνηεν. Ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------

## MasterX

Πρόβημα λύθηκε. Άλλαξα το el_GR.UTF-8 σε el_GR.utf8 και όπως βλέπετε οι τόνοι μπήκανε.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι τώρα θα μπορώ να κάνω mount τα filesystem με codepage=737 ;

Ευχαριστώ  για τη βοηθειά σας, και εύχομαι την επόμενη φορά να το λύσω χωρίς να σας "πρήξω"

----------

## ag_x

Κάθε ερώτηση όσο και αν φαίνεται ανόητη--που δεν είναι--είναι πηγή πληροφορίας για τον επόμενο που θάρθει και θα ψάξει να βρει απαντήσεις σε προβλήματα.

Μην ξεχνάς ότι στον κόσμο του ανοιχτού λογισμικού,δεν υπάρχει υποστήριξη (support) από κάποια εταιρεία,και γι αυτό έχουμε όλοι την υποχρέωση να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλον.

Ακόμα και αν δεν είμαστε σίγουροι για την λύση,θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ανταπόκριση στις κάθε ερωτήσεις.

Για την ερώτηση για το codepage=737 δεν ξέρω να απαντήσω,γιατί είναι κάνας χρόνος που δεν υπάρχουν windows partition εκεί που περιφέρομαι. Εχω αλλεργία . :Very Happy: 

----------

## MasterX

 *ag_x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Για την ερώτηση για το codepage=737 δεν ξέρω να απαντήσω,γιατί είναι κάνας χρόνος που δεν υπάρχουν windows partition εκεί που περιφέρομαι. Εχω αλλεργία .

 

Το codepage=737 χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για fat partitions; Για reiserfs υπάρχει τρόπος να διαβάσω αρχεία με Ελληνικά γράμματα; Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το FileManager,  αλλά τι γίνεται στο terminal;

Τελικά να βάζεις τόνους δεν είναι και το πιο εύκολο πράγμα :Smile:   Βέβαια όλα είναι μια συνήθεια είναι..

----------

## Slammer

Χρησιμοποιώ μόνο τα παραπάνω LC_* με ελληνικά γιατι δεν θέλω ελληνικά μυνήματα, interface κλπ. Φυσικά αν θέλεις μπορείς να δηλώσεις περισσότερα. Μου κάνει εντυπωση που δεν υπήρχαν τα Locales στη libc, στο δικό μου συστημα υπάρχουν από default.

Οσο για το terminal τι εννοεις? Στην οθόνη text, ή σε περιβάλλον KDE? Αν εννοεις σε KDE, στο konsole, δεν εχεις Ελληνικά, πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις font που περιέχει ελληνικά. Τα περισσότερα fonts ΔΕΝ έχουν Ελληνικά! Προτιμησε γενικώς τις γνωστές γραμματοσειρες Arial, Tahoma, Verdana, Courier New κλπ που σιγουρα έχουν ελληνικα.

Οσο για τα partitions χρησιμοποιω τα παρακάτω στο fstab και δουλεύουν κανονικά.... (με τους τελευταίους πυρήνες μου βγαζει κατι μηνύματα λάθους αλλα δεν τα εχω φιάξει ακόμα... :Cool:  πάντως προς το παρόν δουλεύουν )

 Για fat : (το χρησιμοποιώ για ένα USB Stick)

```

/dev/sda1       /mnt/flash   vfat      user,noauto,utf8=yes,umask=002,gid=100,uid=1000,exec,rw,suid 0 0 

```

και ntfs:

```

/dev/hdb3      /mnt/wind   ntfs      user,auto,utf8=yes,umask=002,gid=100,uid=1000,exec,rw,suid    0 0 

```

Εννοείται οτι κατά το compile του πυρήνα έχεις ενεργά τα locales που απαιτουνται

----------

## MasterX

Slammer, είμαι λίγο χαμένος. Για να διαβάσω αρχεία με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες θα πρέπει να κάνω mount το  filesystem με το σωστό codepage. Αν αυτό γίνει, τότε τα fonts είναι το επόμενο βήμα. Αν το πρώτο δε δουλέψει, δε θα δουλέψει και το δεύτερο. Έτσι δεν είναι...;

Ίσως για αυτό να μη βλέπω τα αρχεία στο XMMS ή στο Amarok

Στο fstab έχω το ακόλουθο

```

dev/hda11              /scrap          reiserfs        defaults,utf8=yes                0 0

```

Όταν τρέχω mount /scrap πέρνω 

```

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda11,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

και στο dmesg διαβαζω

```

ReiserFS: hda11: warning: unknown mount option "utf8=yes"

```

Στον πυρήνα έχω υποστήριξη για utf8

```

(utf8) Default NLS Option 

<*>   NLS UTF8 

```

----------

## Slammer

Λυσε τα προβλήματα ενα-ενα. 

Καταρχήν χρησιμοποιησε font σε γραφικό περιβάλλον που σιγουρα έχουν ελληνικά οπως ειπα παραπάνω.

Ανοιξε μια κονσόλα, πχ konsole και διάλεξε το font, συνήθως βάζω Courier New (από το corefonts). Βεβαιώσου ότι γραφεις ελληνικά.

Εκτέλεσε μια εντολή της μορφής "echo 12345 > τεστ" ωστε να δημιουργήσεις ένα αρχείο με ελληνικό filename και κάνε ls να δεις αν φαίνεται σωστά (αυτά μεσα στο reiserfs partition). Σε ότι αφορά το reiserfs partition που κάνεις mount δεν χρειαζεται να βάλεις τιποτα στο fstab, δεν χρειάζεται το utf8 (το reiserfs ειναι ενγενώς utf8)

Να το δικό μου mount για το /home

```
/dev/hda5      /home      reiserfs   noatime         0 0
```

Τωρα σχετικά με το xmms, εχε υπόψη σου ότι ειναι βασισμένο σε gtk1 όπου η υποστηριξη utf ειναι ελλειπής, χρησιμοποίησε για player, τον beep-media-player ό οποίος ειναι παρόμοιος με τον xmms αλλα βασίζεται στο gtk2 που υποστηριζει πλήρως utf. Aν χρησιμοποιείς KDE και ανοιγεις εφαρμογές gnome, φροντισε να έχεις ρυθμίσει σωστά και τις γραμματοσειρές του gnome.

Και κάτι που δεν απαντηθηκε, σχετικά με τα διαφορα μηνυματα που πέρνεις κατα το compilation μερικών προγραμμάτων, που παραπονούνται για τα locales σου, μπορείς να τα αγνοήσεις.... :Wink: 

----------

## MasterX

Το πρόβλημα με τα Ελληνικά Fonts έχει λυθεί. Στην konsola μπορώ να γράψω Ελληνικά και να βάλλω τόνους.

Το αρχείο "τεστ" δημιουργήθηκε και με ls το είδα. Το ότι δεν μπορώ να δω κάποια άλλα αρχεία μπορεί να οφείλεται σε διαφορετικά Fonts, αλλά δεν είναι κάτι σημαντικό.

Για να ακούω μουσική χρησιμοποιώ Amarok, στο οποίο ενώ του βάζω να χρησιμοποιεί Arial ή Bitstream Vera, τα Ελληνικά γράμματα δεν φαίνονται.

Μετά από αυτό που πρότειναι ο ag_x, και εγκατέστησα τα Ελληνικά locales δεν νομίζω να ξαναδώ μυνήματα σχετικά με τα locales

Ευχαριστώ θερμά και τους δυό σας. Αποκόμισα πολύτιμες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα locales

Μία τελευταία ερώτηση, το codepage=737 δε χρειάζεται πια;

----------

## ag_x

Για να γράψεις και να διαβάσεις ελληνικά σε τερματικό--εγώ δουλεύω urxvt,που είναι μακράν το καλύτερο στην υποστήριξη ελληνικών και πολύ πιο "ελαφρύ" από το xterm emerge rxvt-unicode--

δώσε την εντολή 

```
xfontsel -pattern '-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-c-*-iso10646-1'

για UTF-8

ή

xfontsel -pattern '-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-c-*-iso8859-7'

για iso8859-7

```

και διάλεξε μια γραμματοσειρά της αρεσκείας σου.

Πρώτα όμως δώσε την εντολή 

```
locale charmap
```

για να σιγουρευτείς ότι η κωδικοποίηση είναι unicode.

Ακολούθως πρόσθεσε στο ~/.Xdefaults 

```
XTerm*font:      TO-FONT-ΠΟΥ-ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ

και για urxvt 

URxvt*font:       TO-FONT-ΠΟΥ-ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ
```

Δοκίμασε κάποια Font για να ταιριάξεις στην ανάλυση της οθόνης σου.

Πχ εγώ δουλεύω σε 1400-1050 και iso8859-7

έχω στο ~/.Xdefaults

```
XTerm*font:      -misc-fixed-bold-*-normal-*-18-120-100-100-c-*-iso8859-7

URxvt*font: 9x15bold 
```

To urxvt υποστηρίζει από την φύση του Unicode.

Για να αρχίσεις ένα xterm σε unicode πρέπει να το ξεκινίσεις με την εντολή uxterm που είναι xterm σε unicode ή απλώς πρόσθεσε μια ακόμα γραμμή στο ~/.Xdefaults για να δηλώσεις στο xterm να τρέχει σε UTF-8.

```
XTerm*utf8:          1
```

Όπως είπε και ο Slammer δεν χρειάζεται στα option του fstab  το utf8=yes,σε κανένα linux filesystem αν έχεις βάλει υποστήριξη στον πυρήνα για unicode.

===edit 

Μόλις τώρα είδα ότι έχεις κάνει post.

Οχι  το codepage=737 δεν χρειάζεται.

----------

## Slammer

 *MasterX wrote:*   

>  Το ότι δεν μπορώ να δω κάποια άλλα αρχεία μπορεί να οφείλεται σε διαφορετικά Fonts, αλλά δεν είναι κάτι σημαντικό.

 

Μαλλον έχεις φιάξει αρχεία με διαφορετικά locales. Μπορεί παλιά να ειχες ISO 8859-7 και να δημιουργησες τα αρχεία, οπότε τωρα που εισαι σε utf βλέπεις "κουτάκια". Αν θες τα αρχεία σου, αλλαξε προσωρινά σε 8859, κανε rename τα αρχεία με λατινικούς χαρακτηρες.

Το 737 θα το χρειαστεις εφόσον εκανες filesystems με παλαιώτερες εκδόσεις windows που δεν υποστηριζαν utf, αλλιώς ξεχασε το....

----------

## MasterX

Eυχαριστώ και τους δυό σας για τη βοήθειά σας

----------

## MasterX

Είναι καλή ιδέα στο /etc/locales.build να βάλλω

el_GR/ISO-8859-1

el_GR.UTF-8/UTF-8  

Θα αλλάξει τίποτα; Θα χειροτερέψουν τα πράγματα;

Έκανα sync το portage και μου προτείνει να κάνω update το glibc. Οπότε μια και θα πρέπει να μπω στη φασαρία, γιατί να μην έχω και τα Ελληνικά locales στο σύστημα

----------

## ag_x

Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να τα βάλεις,αρκεί να χεις την userlocales USE flag.

Πρόσεξε το typo στην πρώτη γραμμή.Είναι el_GR/ISO-8859-7.

Πρόκειται για το 2.3.5;

Πάντως καλύτερα τα τρία βασικά προγράμματα της αλυσίδας (toolchain),gcc,glibc,binutils να αναβαθμίζονται ταυτόχρονα και ειδικά όταν αλλάζει version.

Πχ μπορείς να κάνεις αναβάθμιση του glibc από 2.3.4 σε 2.3.4.1 για παράδειγμα, χωρίς κατά πάσα πιθανότητα να δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα στα προγράμματα που βασίζονται στις βιβλιοθήκες του glibc (σχεδόν όλα για να λέμε και την αλήθεια),αλλά όταν αναβαθμίζεται σε καινούρια έκδοση όπως τώρα σε 2.3.5,είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι τα προγράμματα που συνδέονται (link against),θα χρειαστούν  ξανά μεταγλώτιση (compile).

Έτσι και αλλίως το gcc4 μόλις (σήμερα) εκδόθηκε.

Γι αυτό θα σού λεγα να περιμένεις να ξεκαθαρίσουν τα προβλήματα που υπάρχουν με την μεταγλώτιση προγραμματων 

με τον καινούριο compiler και να αναβαθμίσεις μια και καλή σε λίγο καιρό.

Έκτός άν είσαι της περιπέτειας όποτε θα σούλεγα καλή τύχη.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MasterX

ag_x,

Ναι έχεις δίκιο, πρόκειται για τον glibc-3.3.5. Συγκεκριμένα, αυτά είναι τα αρχεία που πρέπει να αναβαθμιστούν

```

ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.11-r1 [1.11.10-r7]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20050324 [20050223]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.3-r1 [2.8.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.4 [0.14.2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5 [2.3.4.20050125-r1]

```

Νομίζω ότι είναι καιρός να βγάλω το sys-libs/glibc ~x86 από το /etc/portage/package.keywords. Το είχα εκεί για να εγκαταστήσω το glibc με NPTL. Αλλά, τώρα μάλλον δε το χρειάζομαι.

Θα περιμένω μέχρι η κοινότητα του Gentoo να αποφανθεί ότι το glibc-3.3.5 είναι σταθερό και δε θα βάλλει "φωτιά" στο σύστημα.

Έσβησα το sys-libs/glibc ~x86 από το /etc/portage/package.keywords, αλλά τίποτα δεν άλλαξε, όσο αφορά τα αρχεία τα οποία θα αναβαθμιστούν. Το σύστημα με προκαλεί να κάνω την αναβάθμιση  :Smile: 

----------

## ag_x

Δεν είμαι σε gentoo τώρα και δεν μπορώ να δω αλλά προφανώς οι developers έκριναν ότι δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα και έτσι μάλλον το τοποθέτησαν στα σταθερά πακέτα.Ας το επιβαιβαιώσει κάποιος.

Η γνώμη μου κακώς άν έγινε έτσι.

Δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος να το αφήσουν κανά μήνα στο ~x86.

Το ξαναλέω,έχω την γνώμη ότι αυτά τα τριά πακέτα,που ανέφερα πιο πάνω πάνε πακέτο.

----------

## MasterX

 *ag_x wrote:*   

> Δεν είμαι σε gentoo τώρα και δεν μπορώ να δω αλλά προφανώς οι developers έκριναν ότι δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα και έτσι μάλλον το τοποθέτησαν στα σταθερά πακέτα.Ας το επιβαιβαιώσει κάποιος.
> 
> Η γνώμη μου κακώς άν έγινε έτσι.
> 
> Δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος να το αφήσουν κανά μήνα στο ~x86.
> ...

 

Δεν έχεις άδικο! Το keywords έχει το ~x86, αλλά .... καλά αφού το σύστημα μου δεν έχει ακόμη διαλυθεί ... είμαι και πολύ τυχερός.

Στο /etc/make.conf είχα ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

Τώρα που το έκρυψα, μου ζητάει να εγκαταστήσει παλιότερες εκδόσεις πολλών αρχείων. Θα περιμένω αρκετό καιρό μέχρι να κάνω αναβάθμιση στο σύστημα  :Smile:   Εκτός και αν θέλω να το παίξω ριψοκίνδυνος  :Cool: 

----------

## ag_x

MasterX.

Και η μεταβίβαση από ~x86 σε x86 είναι φοβερά δύσκολη και πολλές φορές καταστροφική.

Την έκανα όταν αναβάθμισα τον compiler σε 2.3.4 και χρειάστηκε να κάνω emerge system δύο φορές.

Κάποια λίγα προγράμματα που ήθελα τις καινούριες εκδόσεις τα βαλα στο

/etc/portage/package.keywords

Αλλά και πάλι χρειάστηκαν αλχημείες με τα διάφορα αρχεία στο /etc/portage/.

Ισως θα έπρεπε οι developers να μην τοποθετούν τόσο σύντομα κρίσιμα πακέτα στα x86,γιατί εδώ που τα λέμε και τα σταθερά μερικές φορές δεν είναι και τόσο σταθερά :Very Happy: 

Δεν λέω να γίνει το gentoo debian αλλά ίσως να χρειάζεται μια άλλη προσέγγιση.

Ισως η δημιουργεία ενός καινούριου branch να είναι αναγκαία.

----------

## MasterX

Σήμερα δεν είναι η μέρα μου. Είχα κάνει ένα μικρό λάθος στην εντολή που έγραψα.

Έτρεξα 

```

emerge -uDpv system

```

και μου ζήτησε να εγκαταστήσει παλαιότερες εκδόσεις για πολλά αρχεία. Αλλά το 

```

emerge -uUpv system

```

δηλώνει ότι το σύστημα είναι ενημερωμένο. Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι καλή ιδέα να έχεις το "U", αλλά έχω συνιθήσει και ειδικά τώρα με βολεύει αφάνταστα. Επίσης, έβγαλα το glibc από το /etc/portage/package.keyword, οπότε δε ζητάει να κάνει αναβάθμιση.

Τέλος καλά, όλα καλά :Confused: 

----------

## JoKo

Ακολουθώντας τον οδηγό του site σχετικά με το unicode, δεν αντιμετώπισα κάποιο πρόβλημα (να χρειαστεί να αλλάξω το UTF-8 σε utf8 π.χ.), αλλά στον Opera δεν μπορώ να βάλω και εγώ τόνους στα ελληνικά, παρόλο που μπορώ να δω γράμματα με τόνους.

Κάτι τέτοιο δε συμβαίνει με τον Firefox και το gaim, όπου τα ελληνικά και οι τόνοι είναι μια χαρά...

Καμιά ιδέα;

----------

